# Maxus , Super Vinci, or A400?



## BThunder (Nov 27, 2011)

Leaning towards the Maxus. Both the Vinci and the 400 have a good feel too. I do like the slimmer fit of the Maxus. Really like the rear bead on the Vinci! The 400 is the only "New" gun of the bunch -- which could be a good thing or a bad thing. 

Any input and feedback would be greatly appreciated. Looking mainly for a  waterfowl gun and I want the 3.5 capability when I want it!

Thanks.


----------



## WFL (Nov 27, 2011)

The Maxus or 400.  90% of the Benelli's I see are bad off on POA/POI.  I have a SBEII and dont use it.


----------



## crowe1187 (Nov 27, 2011)

Maxus!


----------



## 12mcrebel (Nov 27, 2011)

WFL said:


> The Maxus or 400.  90% of the Benelli's I see are bad off on POA/POI.  I have a SBEII and dont use it.



send to the 30530.. thanks


----------



## 8pointduck (Nov 27, 2011)

Maxus for sure. Have you handled the Remington Versa Max? It is going to prove to be a great gun. The Benellis are overpriced . I won't get into that.


----------



## quackedout (Nov 27, 2011)

Beretta A400 xtreme! The new kick off system shooting 3 1/2 shells feels like shooting target loads! I had an xtrema for 4 years never misfired one time!


----------



## C Cape (Nov 27, 2011)

WFL said:


> The Maxus or 400.  90% of the Benelli's I see are bad off on POA/POI.  I have a SBEII and dont use it.



This is something easily cured by shimming the stock. 

All of these guns are going to be reliable just depends on what you think feels the best.  The Super Vinci feels the best to me personally with the Maxus being second.  We have sold a few of the A400 Xtreme's so far and haven't had one ounce of trouble out of them.  One of them was to quackedout and as you can see he is very pleased.  The Super Vinci will probably be the most reliable when dirty out of the bunch also.




8pointduck said:


> Maxus for sure. Have you handled the Remington Versa Max? It is going to prove to be a great gun. The Benellis are overpriced . I won't get into that.



8pointduck, the Versamax shotguns we're released on a Monday and recalled the following Wednesday.  I wouldn't say they have been "proven" by any stretch.  I know of M1 and SBE Benelli shotguns with tens of thousands of rounds through them that have never had the first hiccup (my M1 that is over 20 years old being one of them).  I don't think that can be considered overpriced when getting that kind of service out of a product.  Also, how is a $1400 shotgun so much more overpriced than a $1300 one?!


----------



## pitbull (Nov 27, 2011)

SBE 2 all the way here. Love it.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 27, 2011)

as a remmy guy i gotta say.... there ain't a thing wrong with any of the guns in your short list!!! all real nice.

my interest in the Maxus and the Vinci have been peaked lately!!! both are very nice guns indeed! as well as the versamax someone else mentioned! but .... $$$ are just too tight right now unfortunately.


----------



## huntinball1313 (Nov 28, 2011)

I second the Versa Max! My dad has a brand new one for sale in mossy oak duck blind if you'd be interested. Never shot. I have one and I love it for everything from doves to geese.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Nov 28, 2011)

pitbull said:


> SBE 2 all the way here. Love it.



Toughest gun i have ever used Love mine


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Nov 28, 2011)

I recently purchased a benelli m2 and I think it is one of the best purchases Ive ever made. It was between the m2 , maxus amd sx3 for me, I love my benelli, but I think the maxus is a great gun also. The selling point for me was how simple the action works and how easy it is to clean the Inertia system.


----------



## w11oneal (Nov 29, 2011)

Traded my maxus for a super vinci.  Feels better to me.  A whole lot easier to clean.I carried it to south dakota pheasant hunting and blasted some birds. Very light weight and easy to carry around. Everyone has their own opinions..Big investment..These prices have gone crazy.


----------



## BThunder (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the info and feedback. Held the Versa Max and it just didn't feel right, but I've heard some great things about all the guns in question! Held another Maxus in bottomland camo today and I think I'm sold. Not that the camo is rellevant at all-- I just cant get away from how that Maxus fits my swing! Seems to be a well balanced, solid gun IMO.

Gonna have a local gunsnith install me a center bead on my Maxus too. Really like that feature on the Vinci.


----------



## 8pointduck (Nov 29, 2011)

C Cape said:


> This is something easily cured by shimming the stock.
> 
> All of these guns are going to be reliable just depends on what you think feels the best.  The Super Vinci feels the best to me personally with the Maxus being second.  We have sold a few of the A400 Xtreme's so far and haven't had one ounce of trouble out of them.  One of them was to quackedout and as you can see he is very pleased.  The Super Vinci will probably be the most reliable when dirty out of the bunch also.
> 
> ...



I work on these guns do you? I don't need you or anyone telling me what is good. I got an M1 and had problems with ejection. I would rather have an M1 or SBE than an M2 or SBE2. Trigger assembly is plastic. That is along the lines of Mossberg. You pay for the name I don't care what you think.I didn't say they were not good just cost too much. Versamax trouble was taken care of right away so don't put a stigma on something that is a non-issue now . Oh yea, they cost too much too.


----------



## Brushcreek (Nov 29, 2011)

Vinci


----------



## Cadcom (Nov 29, 2011)

You already mentioned which one feels best. That counts for a lot. I've handled Browning, Beretta, Benelli and Remington and I ended up with the one that felt best which for me was Browning. Sights/Beads can be added as needed. The way the gun feels to you out of the box is worth a bunch.


----------



## C Cape (Nov 30, 2011)

8pointduck said:


> I work on these guns do you? I don't need you or anyone telling me what is good. I got an M1 and had problems with ejection. I would rather have an M1 or SBE than an M2 or SBE2. Trigger assembly is plastic. That is along the lines of Mossberg. You pay for the name I don't care what you think.I didn't say they were not good just cost too much. Versamax trouble was taken care of right away so don't put a stigma on something that is a non-issue now . Oh yea, they cost too much too.



To answer your question...Yes I do....We're one of the bigger Benelli dealers in the state....

Also, what do you think the trigger assembly is made from on a Maxus?  I've got one torn apart over here....It's polymer just like a SBE2 or M2....


----------



## hunter797 (Nov 30, 2011)

quackedout said:


> Beretta A400 xtreme! The new kick off system shooting 3 1/2 shells feels like shooting target loads! I had an xtrema for 4 years never misfired one time!



x2 No kick!!


----------



## 8pointduck (Nov 30, 2011)

C Cape said:


> To answer your question...Yes I do....We're one of the bigger Benelli dealers in the state....
> 
> Also, what do you think the trigger assembly is made from on a Maxus?  I've got one torn apart over here....It's polymer just like a SBE2 or M2....



DEALER!Not a gunsmith. Your biased. I won't argue with someone who is biased. I have too many friends with gun shops who are the same way. All are dealers for different guns and all say they sell the best. I am not saying they are not good(never did).I say the older ones are better than the newer. I have never seen a gun that was THE best. Most have come to my shop , some more than others,but I have yet to see one that did not have a problem at one point or another. So I'll just say your right and I am right and leave it at that.


----------



## C Cape (Dec 1, 2011)

8pointduck said:


> DEALER!Not a gunsmith. Your biased. I won't argue with someone who is biased. I have too many friends with gun shops who are the same way. All are dealers for different guns and all say they sell the best. I am not saying they are not good(never did).I say the older ones are better than the newer. I have never seen a gun that was THE best. Most have come to my shop , some more than others,but I have yet to see one that did not have a problem at one point or another. So I'll just say your right and I am right and leave it at that.



We do work on guns though which I feel makes qualified to say that.

I will agree with you that there is no "best" gun and they all can and will fail if shot enough.  It's just a matter of when it will happen.


----------

